# 7-zip download



## Dragonheart (4 September 2008)

Hallo,
mal als kleiner Hinweis:
Bei der Suche nach "7-zip" ist als erster Treffer der Eintrag "7-Zip Download Deutsch" zu sehen. Diese Seite bitte nicht aufrufen, da man dort (mal wieder) ein kostenpflichtiges Abo für ein kostenloses Programm abschliessen müsste.

Der zweite Eintrag darunter (chip- download) ist wirklich kostenlos.


----------



## bernhard (4 September 2008)

*AW: 7-zip download*

Oben steht bezahlte Fängerwerbung. Wer da klickt, den kann nichts mehr retten.


----------



## Dragonheart (4 September 2008)

*AW: 7-zip download*



bernhard schrieb:


> Oben steht bezahlte Fängerwerbung. Wer da klickt, den kann nichts mehr retten.



Zumindest, wenn er sich da wirklich anmeldet.  Du hast es sehr treffend ausgedrückt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2008)

*AW: 7-zip download*

Wieder mal alter Bekannter?


----------



## physicus (4 September 2008)

*AW: 7-zip download*

Hallo!

Tja, ich habe die AGBs interessant gefunden. Dort versteckt sich mal wieder der Preis von 12 x 8€ für ein 24-Monatsabo. Versteckte Kosten... Wer hier sucht, weis, was er damit zu tun hat.

LG
P


----------

